

Don't Worry, Time Warner Cable Is Just Having A Massive Outage - craigc
http://gothamist.com/2013/10/19/dont_worry_time_warner_cable_is_jus.php

======
interurban
See here for more:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576399)

------
lucb1e
Time Warner, like, the movie company? I would never want internet from the
guys that are trying to break the internet to enforce copyright.

------
mikecane
I wish I could read it, but I'm on Roadrunner... 9 out of 10 links don't work
for me, including that one.

~~~
ancarda
>before anyone at @twcable_nyc asks yes I’ve rebooted. laptops & modem. I
wrote a book about it
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D0TQVRE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D0TQVRE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1382192159&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70)
…

>.@TWC_NYNJ I called to report the outage to support at 9:15. Rep blamed my
wireless router, instead of your widespread lack of service.

>I've pretty much gotten used to @timewarnercable shitting all over my dick

>And of course on weekend that I plan to do a ton of work, there's an outage
in the entire area. Thanks @twcable_nyc 😡

>@Jessedegenerate @twcable_help thanks jesse. sad nobody at twc can respond to
the issue.

>Is Time Warner Cable internet down for other people in NYC or just my sad
apartment?

>Half the interweb domains are not working. Including the ones I need for work
files. Major outage in NY. Thanks Time Warner Cable.

>Time warner cable is really dropping the ball right now

>.@TWC_NYNJ has been down all morning. Related: I fucking hate Time Warner.

There's a response from Time Warner at the end:

>Outages totally suck but we are investigating. Apologies to all our patient
customers. We will post update ASAP as we get it. #sorry

~~~
3825
Just wanted to link to a desktop version of Amazon.com link

[http://www.amazon.com/Reboot-Your-cking-
Computer-v2-0-ebook/...](http://www.amazon.com/Reboot-Your-cking-
Computer-v2-0-ebook/dp/B00D0TQVRE)

------
segacontroller
This should be the outage ticket number if anybody has a need for it.

3417269

------
icu
Someone at the NSA just pressed the wrong button...

